# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  owner youtube channel nemso94@gmail.com scammer

## pixels

hi guys

I made a deal with someone to buy a YouTube channel
After I sent the money, he refused to send me an email to the YouTube channel ..
After I searched for his email, I found that he is banned from all sites
scammer email      nemso94@gmail.com
scammer email      viralnpc@gmail.com
scammer name     sami kharfouch

Please beware of him, he is an Arab scammer

----------

